# Kawasaki Mule Lift



## deerhunter5

I have a Kawasaki Mule 4010 4x4 and it doesn't have enough ground clearance for my deerlease. Does anyone have a lift on theirs, and if so is it worth it? Can you post pictures of your lifted mule?


----------



## webfisher3

It sure is! I put a 2" lift on mine to run 27" mud tires instead of the 23's that came on it. Still have a little rub when I turn extremely hard but, I rarely have the need to turn extremely hard. Just remember that you only gain axle clearance when you increase the diameter of your tires. I believe the maximum tire size you can run without a lift is 25's?


----------



## Muleman

Just remember the lift kit will change the angle of the driveline which will make the popping coming out of 4WD louder. It is best to back up about 10 feet after you disengage the lever or you will get a loud pop when it pulls out. The lift kit is simple to install if you go that way and you can get 26 or 27 inch tires in the 10 inch rim size. I use Mud Cat on my Mule with great service life along with great traction in the mud.


----------

